

Ask HN: did iOS mess up the time change or did AT&T? - joezydeco

So my iPhone 3G is showing the wrong time, but going to World Clock shows the correct time.<p>Judging by a quick search of the twittersphere, some iOS users had no problem with the change, but a lot did and they seem to all be on AT&#38;T (like me).<p>Turning off auto-set of time also restores the correct time.<p>Anyone else have some data to correlate?
======
fam
Sprint here and my time is correct.

